# Test prop/ masteron recomp cycle



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

Stats
22 yrs old
6'0 
220

This will be my third cycle. First was 500 mgs TEST E/WK for 5 weeks, had to stop because of injury.  Second cycle was way overdone with 500 mgs Test E and 600 mgs EQ a week for 15 weeks with 50 mgs of Tren A EOD for the last 8.

Looking to add some lean mass along with burning off a decent amount of bf.  How does this look?


Wk 1-8: Test Prop 100 mg EOD
Wk 1-8: Masteron 100 mg EOD
Wk 1-8: Arimidex .25 mgs ED or as needed
Wk 1-7: HCG 250 IU or 500 IU twice per week?????? Suggestions welcome
PCT
Clomid 100/100/50/50
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

Bodyfat's 12%


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 7, 2012)

swap masteron for tren, id also recommend 75mg ed instead of 100 eod


also might want to consider clen


diet and cardio are what make you lean though.

250iu hcg 2x a week while on cycle is fine


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> swap masteron for tren, id also recommend 75mg ed instead of 100 eod
> 
> 
> also might want to consider clen
> ...



If I were to swap out the masteron for tren should I keep the dosage the same for both or run say 75 mgs ED of prop and 50 mgs ED of tren?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

How did you respond to 50mg of tren eod?  If the sides were managable, you could definately up it.. but 350 per wk would still give you nice gains.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

Well the only problem I had is that I was pretty stupid and didn't run anything to lower prolactin so ED was a problem while on but I'm going to run some caber or prami along with the tren next run.  I'd love to run it again but I was shut down hard last time but it didn't have to do with tren by itself.  It had to do with the fact I ran three different compounds all together for 1300 mgs of anabolics a week in only my second cycle at 15 weeks long.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love to run tren again though, strength was through the roof in a matter of weeks from 50 mgs EOD


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

Run something like 525mg prop and 350mg tren per wk.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright, how does 75 mgs Test P, 50 mgs Tren A ED for 6 weeks sound?  Drop the tren at six weeks and use this winny I have layin around at 40 mgs/day to top it off for the last 4 weeks along with the same dose of test P?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Alright, how does 75 mgs Test P, 50 mgs Tren A ED for 6 weeks sound? Drop the tren at six weeks and use this winny I have layin around at 40 mgs/day to top it off for the last 4 weeks along with the same dose of test P?


 
Since it's ace I would wait to drop it until the 7th week.. then run your test out by itself wk 8... winny last 4wks = good

But yeah.. your dose looks good.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a little confused, I was planning on running a ten week cycle.  I think you're thinking of an 8 weeker?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I'm a little confused, I was planning on running a ten week cycle. I think you're thinking of an 8 weeker?


 
My bad.. I must have been thinking of another thread.. 10 wks is great.

Drop tren wk 9.. and winny for the last 4wk's


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks my dude, I appreciate the help!


----------

